# Heresy Blog Network



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

If you’re the proud owner of a Wargaming Blog and want a little help from the rest of the blogosphere why not check out Heresy Online’s new blog network?





*Whats in it for you?*
Unlike the other wargames related blog networks currently available we’ve set ours up with an entirely different emphasis. We aren’t just a hub of blogs designed to display our banner and draw traffic to our website (anyone that dictates their banner be displayed above the fold is entirely self motivated imo). Instead, we want to blend with the wargaming blogosphere, learn from it, share with it and evolve with it. We want to showcase your blogs on our blog, that includes interviews with the guys behind the internet’s most intriguing blogs, we want to link _with _you guys and send our visitors to your websites as often as we physically can.
We know our readers love your work, so it’s in our interest to ensure as many of them see it as possible! I think the difference is we’re a forum moving into blogging, we (as a forum) take community to a whole new level and want to bring all the skills we’ve learned growing from insignificance to one of the worlds leading GW fansites with us into the blogoshphere.
So, here’s what joining our Blog Network will do for you.


*The Heresy News Network Featured Blog Panel*
We’ve added a panel in our sidebar which features our blog of the week. (if you can’t see it right now it’s because we haven’t selected one yet) The method for discerning the aforementioned blog is simple. We’ll keep our eyes peeled and pick one based on your weekly postings, projects or one of the numerous other things that make your blogs so fantastic. Perhaps you’ve posted up an excellent guide, written a ground breaking tactical article or simply suggested something that helps the community as a whole. We’ll even feature your blog and accompanying links above the fold







of our page. That’s prime space most people use for advertising, screw that though, we want you guys there instead. You’re important.


*Showcase Your Content*
If you have an article you think deserves more eyes by all means let us know. We’ll gladly give anyone a contributor account on our website, this will enable you to pick and choose what you post on our pages. Throw in a cheeky backlink here and there and you get three things, firstly you get to contribute to one of the nets most promising wargaming websites, secondly you get a bump up from google for having links to your site from a top ranked wargaming website. This equates to higher search placings and ultimately more traffic. Last but by no means least you widen your content to a broader spectrum of gamers and undoubtedly gain more readers in the process. Three benefits for throwing an article or two our way per month. Why not?


*Heresy News Network Blogger Forum*
We have a hidden area on the Heresy-Online forums accessible to HNN bloggers. From here you’re welcome to conduct all manner of interblog activities, share ideas, share strategies, promotional ideas, technical help, success stories, general chit chat, plan blog carnivals and write cross connected articles. ie one blogger rights a piece on beating Blood Angels with Tyranids, the other counters the argument with his own advice. Both articles are linked in the body of the text and stated as being a sister article. That way, whoever reads article A will definitely read article B and result in a 100% share of the readership. This is just an example how collaborating within two blogs can really help you both. So thats how, in a nutshell, this new forum will be used. Cool eh?


*Superficial Benefits.*
We’ll also give HNN bloggers their own usergroup and username colour on the forums and see to it that you stand out with a few banners and other such artistry. We want you guys to feel special on our site because quite frankly, you guys _the bloggers_ are the cream of the crop when it comes to sharing wargames related tips, tactics and hobby guides.


*So what do you have to do to join?*
Joining really couldn’t be any easier, all you need do is post the banner below anywhere on your website with the code beneath it, add us to your blogroll, sign up on the Heresy-Online forums and let me know via PM or our contact us page. I’ll give you access to the Heresy News Network Blogger Forum, add you to the HNN blogroll and have a chat with you over MSN, email or however you prefer to see how we can help _you _out.


​ 

<a href="http://www.heresy-online.net"><img src="http://www.heresy-online.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/heresyblognetwork.jpg" border="0" alt="" /></a> 



*Entry Requirements*
Our entry requirements are pretty slack, in fact the only stipulation is that you have a largely wargames related blog that uses either DISQUS or the Google Connect Followers so that people only need register on one site to gain posting rights to them all.


So the brief rundown i:-

Add us to your blogroll
Add the banner to your site
Let us know about it via PM or our contact us page
 _There’s nothing to lose and everything to gain – just how it should be. _


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

<a href="http://www.heresy-online.net/news/the-heresy-blog-network/"><img src="http://www.heresy-online.net/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/heresyblognetwork.jpg" border="0" alt="Heresy Blog Network" /></a>


----------

